
Down the Rabbit Hole of the Ol' Reddit Switcharoo - curtis
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3og4hs/down_the_rabbit_hole_of_the_ol_reddit_switcharoo/
======
myth_buster
Apparently the guy who started it edited his post to point to this analysis.

[https://np.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/ia0ij/watching_fellows...](https://np.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/ia0ij/watching_fellowship_of_the_ring_tonight_and_never/c225zkg)

~~~
earless1
That's as meta as it gets

I could have sworn that Reddit prevented commenting and editing on post that
are this old.

~~~
amyjess
You can edit or delete any of your posts at any time.

Until recently, you could reply to or vote on any post or comment less than 6
months old, regardless of the age of its parent. A recent change prevented
voting or commenting on any thread where the OP is at least 6 months old, even
if the comment you want to interact with is newer than that.

~~~
personjerry
HN, on the other hand, does prevent editing after some time.

~~~
dredmorbius
About an hour in my experience. Pity as I often find glaring typos later.

------
jegutman
Very cool. I remember back at Caltech when Adam D'Angelo wasn't a Quora
founder and was just a hacker dude he made buddy zoo and it had these awesome
social graphs. I think this was ported into the early version of facebook and
didn't really end up doing that much because the graphs were very simple. Now
that social networks have an older audience with a more complex social graph I
think this type of stuff could be really useful (especially if you could
create FB or other groups from it).

~~~
brandnewlow
That feature was the main selling point for FB for me when I first signed up
back in 2004. I have to assume I wasn't the only one!

~~~
amyjess
Yes, I remember that graph back when I first joined FB in college (2005).

I loved seeing how my friend groups cluster. I could see my main two groups of
friends, I could see the various clubs I was a member of, etc. I could even
see when I started introducing my friends from different groups to each other,
and they started to merge at the edges.

It was great, and I miss it. Unfortunately, I don't think it'd be very useful
anymore since FB is no longer college-centric...

------
evolve2k
There's this cartoon to help explain.
[https://i.imgur.com/YSPsu.png](https://i.imgur.com/YSPsu.png)

~~~
tyrust
>criticizes repetitive joke

>uses a rage comic to do so

Simply terrible.

The OPs comment on the reddit thread [0] does a fine job explaining it.

[0] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3og4hs/dow...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3og4hs/down_the_rabbit_hole_of_the_ol_reddit_switcharoo/cvwv7tn)

------
pyrocat
Hold my spreadsheet, I'm going in!

------
kibwen
The visualization reminds me of MUD maps, such as this one for Discworld MUD's
Ankh-Morpork: [http://daftjunk.com/dw/Ankh-
Morpork.png](http://daftjunk.com/dw/Ankh-Morpork.png) . This type of thing
could be an interesting avenue for semi-organic map generation. :P

------
dbbolton
It's come a long way in the last three years:

[https://uberpython.wordpress.com/2012/03/17/ah-the-old-
reddi...](https://uberpython.wordpress.com/2012/03/17/ah-the-old-reddit-
switch-a-roo-analyzed/)

------
earless1
I really like the look of these types of graphs. Is the code used to produce
them available anywhere?

~~~
faymontage
(author here) The graphs are stock graphviz output, the linear layout is
called "dot" (the default), and the nebulous layout is "sfdp". For your
googling pleasure it's a "force directed graph layout", and there are many
libraries to assist with it. d3.js has a force layout built in, for instance.

~~~
tunesmith
As far as I know, d3.js has force-directed but not "directed" force-directed
like Sugiyama.

